# Site running slow?



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

Is the site running slow for anyone else? It has quite the lag for me, making it very difficult to browse forum threads. 

I don't have this problem when I visit other websites/forums. 

Why is this happening?


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

Download the free CC Cleaner from piroform.com, run the cleaner tool and clear all your browser caches. Watch how much more snappy the websites will load.

The problem is on your end.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

It has also been running slow and getting hung up for me for the last couple of days. It freezes up. I cleaned everything, even reformatted my computer from scratch thinking I had a virus, and it still does it. Only on this website.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> It has also been running slow and getting hung up for me for the last couple of days. It freezes up. I cleaned everything, even reformatted my computer from scratch thinking I had a virus, and it still does it. Only on this website.


What browser and or add-ons do you have, could be conflicting with the site.

Kyle


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I found the problem for me was adobe flashplayer. Once I disabled that all was good. The ads that have imbedded videos were the problem.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm using Chrome.

The shockwave player kept freezing up. I couldn't load TAM at all eventually. Since started my computer from the ground up for the second time it is working fine. (I did that because I was afraid I had malware that was being missed by my antivirus/malware protection and didn't want my computer to crash completely.)

Don't I need a flash player to watch a video if I want to? If not, how do I disable it?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there, 

It may stop you from viewing some content. 
But if you want to disable it, in the chrome search bar type in "aboutlugins", and you should see Adobe Flash player there. 
You can remove and see if that helps clear things up like it did for EnjoliWoman.

Keep in mind that it may affect your experience else where on the internet. 

Richard.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I think they need to stop selling ads that contain videos


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm having real problems typing posts. It seems like only every third key I type is actually displayed making me having to go back an edit every post three or four times. It's really getting annoying.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there, 

I was not experiencing these discussed issues until this morning. 
I just cleared my cookies and cache from my browser, Chrome, and things are moving much faster. 

Can you guys try deleting your cache and cookies and see if that clears things up?

Richard.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

Best way to clean your browser cache as well as a lot of other temporary and junk files is to download and of course run, CC Clearer by Piriform.

https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Yungster said:


> What browser and or add-ons do you have, could be conflicting with the site.
> 
> Kyle


Site runs like trash with internet explorer 11... I can tell you that much with absolute certainty.

It's tolerable on my iPad so idk if it's a Windows issue or what.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

BetrayedDad said:


> Site runs like trash with internet explorer 11... I can tell you that much with absolute certainty.
> 
> It's tolerable on my iPad so idk if it's a Windows issue or what.


Hi,

Like Kyle asked, are you running any addons or plugins on your Explorer 11?

How long of a site lag would you all say there is? Also, have you noticed the loading bar stuck on loading something in particular?

~Sheena


----------

